# Strongest tasting flavours?



## BoboVA (24/1/20)

i have trouble tasting a lot of flavours, so I am curious, what do u guys feel are the strongest diy flavours? I am looking for more options.

I already know mint/menthol and lemon flavours are strong and the few I can taste. I however, get sick of mints very quickly.


----------



## Friep (24/1/20)

Flv rich cinamon definitely

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

Friep said:


> Flv rich cinamon definitely


Love cinnamon but leaves my mouth feeling dry and i have to have a beer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

BoboVA said:


> i have trouble tasting a lot of flavours, so I am curious, what do u guys feel are the strongest diy flavours? I am looking for more options.
> 
> I already know mint/menthol and lemon flavours are strong and the few I can taste. I however, get sick of mints very quickly.


Banana!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

Anise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

Nut flavourings are very strong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (24/1/20)

Inw Shisha Orange

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

Inw pair of pears

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/20)

Strongest flavour ever. CLY and ZA Bubblegum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoboVA (25/1/20)

Sadly I dislike cinnamon vapes and I dislike black licorice. I like bakeries and fruit vapes but I can’t taste most of them. I tried upping the percentages, pairing some fruits together , with no luck . Once I get to a certain Percentage, all I taste is chemicals. So I am just curious, what are the strongest fruit and cream/bakery vapes? I found some of them at the vape juice Australia (they said that this flavours are strongest). I can taste lemon, the dough in caps chocolate donut , but I cannot taste zepoolla , I tried it at 3-7%. I cannot taste cap sweet guava , cap double watermelon,cap sweet strawberry, or fa Fuji apple.

What are the powerful banana flavours? I’ve tried banana nut bread, banana cream and banana split by cap or tpa.
This one https://vapejuiceau.com/products/banana-blintz-e-liquid-banana-blintz?_pos=1&_sid=041b3233a&_ss=r?


----------

